# Mirkwood Legion



## Gúthwinë (Jul 12, 2005)

Occ: Post character, anyone can join.

The elf sighed as he drew his bow, this was the seventh time this week an orc had strayed from Mordor. As he let the arrow fly a yell echoed through the forest, Castor ran through the forest dodging bushes and trees. His Obsidian longbow tucked at his side, his claymore in its sheath. as he came to the clearing he saw them two other elves trapped in a Orc's net, _Probably the same orc I killed. he thought. _Castor then cut them down with his sword. "hi im Castor, who are you?" The elves looked starved so he threw them some Lembas Bread. Then out of the blue an Arrow clipped his ear. "Run!" Castor roared...


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jan 12, 2006)

As they were running he noticed that one of the Elves was a She-Elf! She was beautiful! She was very fair and tall! She carried with her a knife and a bow and quiver. The other was a He-Elf. He look quite similar to the girl, maybe her brother. He also carried a bow and quiver, but instead of a knife, he carried to long Elven blades.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

(NO!!!!!!!!!! Another Dying thread! Someone help me revive it!!!)


----------



## sauronbill (Feb 11, 2006)

OCC: okay, I'll help if you let me....


IC: Several orcs followed the three elves. Maybe as much as two dozens. Arrows flew toward the elves every time the orcs had a chance to shoot. "We can't loose them" shouted the orc leader at the same time he ran. "Our master was clear. Those two elves carry something important...." The whole company of orcs pushed forward harder still, gaining ground on the already tired elves. Then five orcs drew back their bows and fired their black arrows toward the elves.....


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

"Come on we can take 'em! There's only... one.. two... eight.... eighteen! There's eighteen. How many can you two take? I can take eight or so!" said the female. "By the way my names Deloth," she told the stranger, "and this is Glindrin, my brother." She turned around and shot three or four arrows killing one orc with each one. Glindrin drew his sword off his back and killed... three... four.. five orcs. The Caster was just amazed. "What are you doing come on help us," Deloth told the stranger. She shot another arrow and hit the orc that was charging at him.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

"Whoa!" Castor then started firing arrows like crazy off in every direction, all of the sudden a lucky arrow flew and embedded itself in Castor's shoulder. "Argh!" Another hit his knee. He limped backwards still firing arrows.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

"Glindrin, keep fighting. I'll see if I can help Caster with his wounds!" said Deloth she ran off after Caster. "Here sit down. Don't worry Glindrin is an awazing worrior he can defeat the rest," she said to Caster as she pull some strange looking leaves and some water out of her pack. Here wash your wounds with this and then put these leaves on them."


----------



## sauronbill (Feb 13, 2006)

"Back, get back!!" shouted the orc leader. Swiftly he turned around and ran before coming into contact with Glindrin. After a momment the rest of the orcs followed him. Already many had died from the arrows that the elves sent, but many more died under their blades. Especially that male elf who the other called Glindrin. The captain had no choice but drew back. What else could he do when so many of his warriors were dead? 'My master won't like this' , thought the orc. 'If only that stupid elf hadn't come to their aid we would have them by now'. With these last thoughts in his mind, the orc leader took the route to Mordor.......


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 17, 2006)

Glindrin came running over to where Deloth and Castor were sitting. "Where are the orcs? Did you defeat them all? Are you alright?" Deloth sent questions flying to Glindrin.
"I'm fine Deloth. The orcs drew back, there was only five or six left," explained Glindrin.
"You left them go? Glindrin," groaned Deloth, "you know they will be back with more orcs. They won't take long to regroup. We'd better be pressing on then!!!"


----------



## Sangahyando (Mar 2, 2006)

Iceheart charged into the clearing and pulled out his _naginata_.

'Feel my wrath!!' He yelled and spun his _naginata_ through two of the many Orcish warriors.

A flip and a leap brought down a warg and he ran over towards the two wounded figures under the canopy.

'My name's Iceheart and, well, you might need this,' Iceheart tossed a small bundle of needles, strings, bandages and some elf-cordial towards them and the she-elf caught the pack.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 2, 2006)

Sangahyando said:


> Iceheart charged into the clearing and pulled out his _naginata_.
> 
> 'Feel my wrath!!' He yelled and spun his _naginata_ through two of the many Orcish warriors.
> 
> ...


"Oh... um... thanks," said Deloth, still trying to figure out where the stranger came from. "Who are you and where in the earth did you come from?" Deloth was so full of questions so she sent a few flying the stranger's way like she did so frequently. How else was she to learn about other people, she hardly knew anyone, other than her brother. You see her and her brother were orphans and had to defend themselves ever since she could remember, since she was about 7 and her brother 10. It was all she or her brother knew.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 4, 2006)

Deloth turned to Caster, "Thank-you for saving us back there. You don't know how much we appriciate that!!!" said Deloth smiling.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 28, 2007)

"No problem." He grunted with pain as the needles seered. He flexed his knee and cried out when the pain soared up it. "Looks like I'll be slowing you guys down, sorry."


----------

